# Mul Mantra



## LailaJan (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi all  Sat Shri Akaal. Just wondering if someone could point me in the direction of the the complete writing of the Mul Mantra... I know the "beginning" but the rest after "Nanak hosee bhee sach" i am unfamiliar with and would like to know/read more about it. Thanks!


----------



## truthseeker (Aug 30, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!!!

THe paat that you are looking for Ji, is Jap Ji sahib. It has 38 pauris and then 1 slok (pavan guru pani pita).It is in your Gutka and It is also on the very first page of the Guru Granth Sahib, if that helps.

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!!


----------



## GushK (Aug 31, 2005)

et viola!

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/page.asp?SourceID=G&pageno=1


----------

